# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  چگونه یک رشته را بصورت کد در بیاریم

## majid2

سلام
یک برنامه با NetBeans نوشتم که از طریق موبایل اطلاعاتی را به مقصد(سرور) ارسال میکند این اطلاعات در یک تیبلی ذخیره میشود من میخوام این اطلاعات کد شود  تا کسی اگر دسترسی به این تیبل داره آنرا نتونه بخونه لطفا راهنمائی کنید با تشکر

----------

